# Cual es el mejor metodo para montar este circuito?



## ElciX (Dic 26, 2010)

Hola, seré breve. Tengo 8 pulsadores, 8 resistencias y un motor. Lo que quiero es que al darle a un pulsador, se active su resistencia correspondiente y se quede hasta que pulse otra tecla y cambie a la resistencia asociada con ese pulsador. Creo *QU*e esto seria posible hacerlo con puertas logicas, pero me gustaria que me hechaseis una mano. Os mando un diagrama de mas o menos lo que quiero y con la interrogacion en el sitio donde deberia ir la puerta o lo que sea. Gracias y un saludo


----------



## rastone1993 (Dic 26, 2010)

y porqué no una llave multiple? para simplificar al maximo la electronica digo...


----------



## 1024 (Dic 26, 2010)

Hola, si lo que necesitas es resolver el problema con circuitos digitales, se podría con registros y unas compuertas.


----------



## ElciX (Dic 28, 2010)

La verdad que me da igual el metodo, lo que si me gustaria que me dijeseis el nombre de algun integrado, que al ser posible no haya que programarlo.


----------



## lubeck (Dic 28, 2010)

Yo te sugiero que cambies el metodo para variar la velocidad...
limitar la corriente hace que el motor pierda fuerza, mejor con un 555 (o cualquiera similar) haces un pwm y varies la resistencia del  RC para cambiar la frecuencia...
esa resistencia la puedes variar con unas llaves 4066 y puedes utilizar un lacth octal (creo 74578 no estoy seguro cual es el codigo del latch octal mmm quizas es el 74573 o algo asi)

espero te sirva la propuesta....


----------



## ElciX (Dic 28, 2010)

En realidad es una simplificacion de un circuito bastante mas complejo. *QU*iero sustituir un potenciometro a 7 valores fijos dentro del rango del potenciometro *QUE* controla un motor paso a paso


----------



## lubeck (Dic 28, 2010)

> controla un motor paso a paso



a ok... entonces yo te sugiero las llaves 4066 y un latch octal....

busca potenciometro digital con 4066 en el google....

P.D.Procura poner Que en lugar de K o Quiero en lugar de Kiero....(normas del foro ademas de que para algunos honestamente nos es irritante)


----------



## ElciX (Dic 28, 2010)

Vale, muchas gracias, voy a buscar por google.

Disculpas por el kiero, estoy en el movil y es la costumbre de los sms.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 28, 2010)

Creo que algo como lo que adjunto te puede servir.

PD: los leds están a solo efecto de la simulación.


----------



## ElciX (Dic 28, 2010)

Ese tiene buena pinta! Donde tienes los switches, ¿pueden ser pulsadores?  ¿se quedaria almacenado el ultimo que se pulse? ¿A ese mismo CI habría posibilidad de ponerle otras 6 entradas mas? Gracias


----------



## 1024 (Dic 28, 2010)

Que tal, este circuito te podría funcionar a las salidas tendrías que acoplar una etapa de potencia para el motor.


----------



## ElciX (Dic 29, 2010)

Gracias 1024, he estado mirando el circuito, el datasheet y la tabla de verdad del 74LS194, pero no me ha quedado muy claro si al pulsar se queda pulsado o sólo es mientras se oprime el botón. Podrías confirmarlo?

Gracias de nuevoo


----------



## clocko (Dic 29, 2010)

el 74Ls194 es un registro por lo tanto el dato de la entrada se pasa a la salida y se mantiene ahi y solo tienes que dar un pulso, no necesitas mantener presionado el boton un solo pulso bastará


----------



## ElciX (Dic 29, 2010)

Perfecto, muchas gracias a todos.   A la salida le implementare un 4066 para colocar las resistencias al potenciometro del motor.


----------



## ElciX (Feb 11, 2011)

Ya he montado el circuito que me dijo 1024 y practicamente funciona perfecto, solo tengo un pequeño fallo, que en ocasiones paece que se vuelve loco el 74LS194 y conmuta las entradas. Creo que es por el retardo que lleva al pasar por las puertas logicas. 
¿Alguien me podría decir porque se utilizan las puertas logicas en este sistema? ¿no podria ir con diodos en lugar de las puertas?
Y tambien tengo la pregunta de porque las resistencias son de 100 ohm? ¿vale cualquier valor? y ¿porque no se utilizan resistencias entre las puertas logicas y el 74Ls194? 

Un saludo


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 11, 2011)

Uhmmmmmmm mi intervención en el tema estaba referida a una persona que preguntó para tener unos pulsadores prioritarios o quizás referido al automático de un flotante de tanque de agua....... no sé como llegó acá. O eso cree, o lo cree ese Zaimer Al


----------



## 1024 (Feb 12, 2011)

Chicle dijo:


> Ya he montado el circuito que me dijo 1024 y practicamente funciona perfecto, solo tengo un pequeño fallo, que en ocasiones paece que se vuelve loco el 74LS194 y conmuta las entradas. Creo que es por el retardo que lleva al pasar por las puertas logicas.
> ¿Alguien me podría decir porque se utilizan las puertas logicas en este sistema? ¿no podria ir con diodos en lugar de las puertas?
> Y tambien tengo la pregunta de porque las resistencias son de 100 ohm? ¿vale cualquier valor? y ¿porque no se utilizan resistencias entre las puertas logicas y el 74Ls194?
> 
> Un saludo



La causa de que conmute repentinamente puede ser porque existen falsos disparos en los pulsadores, si se pueden poner diodos en lugar de puertas, las resistencias si pueden ser de otro valor aunque no de un valor demasiado alto <1k


----------



## ElciX (Feb 16, 2011)

Bueno, aquí está el primer prototipo y primera prueba, a ver que les parece. Gracias a todos de nuevo.






Un saludo!


----------



## damianf (Mar 7, 2011)

hola! podes usar un CD 4017 y un solo pulsador (o bien los 8 en paralelo que no tiene sentido) y los conectas al pin 14 (clock)
de todas formas, casi seguro tendrás que poner transistores a la salida del integrado para controlar el motor
y no creo que se la mejor forma de controlar la velocidad poniendo resistores.

saludos


----------

